

Show HN: News Redefined - georgel

I have left my previous startup because of a reddit post, and some other complications. I have higher hopes for this project (not startup yet :) ) 
Feel free to sign up for the almost-live beta at www.novogram.com or just find out some cool stuff about me/novogram.
======
revorad
This has been tried by many people. You better have something useful or you
will get a lot of flak.

See [http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-startup-ideas-that-
persis...](http://www.quora.com/What-are-some-startup-ideas-that-persistently-
fail)

Also check out HN user akkartik's <http://readwarp.com>.

------
lachyg
I'm getting a little annoyed with Show HN:'s that aren't actually showing us
anything other than a landing page.

------
sagacity
Clickable:

<http://www.novogram.com/>

Cool! One quick suggestion:

Fade by about 20/30% the newspaper/magazine rack images surrounding the sign-
up box.

~~~
georgel
Thanks! I made it a bit darker for better appeal.

~~~
sagacity
Yes, understandable, but IMO, it has got a bit too distracting, at least for
me.

A possible collaboration of some sort, what do you think?

<http://getLocalNe.ws>

(This is actually one of our recent by-products.)

